# Looking for a high-tech headhunter/consulting firm



## globalcitizen13

Hello everyone,


We would like to move to NZ next year. My husband is an architect/senior software engineer. In order to find a job in NZ, he would like to work with a headhunter/consulting/recruiting. If you know any reputable individuals or companies please let me know.

Best,


----------



## Kimbella

globalcitizen13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> We would like to move to NZ next year. My husband is an architect/senior software engineer. In order to find a job in NZ, he would like to work with a headhunter/consulting/recruiting. If you know any reputable individuals or companies please let me know.
> 
> Best,



Right now the place that is hiring the most, and has the best employment rate and ongoing economic development is the Canterbury/Christchurch area (because of the earthquake rebuild). The links I'm sharing might seem to be primarily related to that area, but the agencies are NZ wide, so should have links/access for different areas in NZ. You can also try the MBIE website for further information on employment stats... Home - Labour - Ministry of Business, Innovation and Employment

Job Search and Recruitment Agency - Randstad New Zealand

Premier Recruitment and Talent Management Company specialising in professional jobs and recruitment solutions in the NZ | Hudson

Canterbury Skills & Employment Hub | Opportunity Canterbury


Best of luck on your search!

Kim


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Not sure Christchurch is the place to look for IT at the moment. The hubs are Auckland and the capital. I've worked with Hays IT, Potentia and Sead (now owned by Recruit IT). Unless you husband is a specialist hire, he will need some form of work status in NZ before most recruiters will have any thing to do with him. Yes, it's a Catch 22.


----------



## Kimbella

Liam(at)Large said:


> Not sure Christchurch is the place to look for IT at the moment. The hubs are Auckland and the capital. I've worked with Hays IT, Potentia and Sead (now owned by Recruit IT). Unless you husband is a specialist hire, he will need some form of work status in NZ before most recruiters will have any thing to do with him. Yes, it's a Catch 22.




I was going mostly off the first part of her professional characterization... architect... we are very, very short of them these days...have had several articles in The Press lately about that. I will defer to your experience with the IT portion, however, as I'm not involved in either field!


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Kimbella said:


> I was going mostly off the first part of her professional characterization... architect... we are very, very short of them these days...have had several articles in The Press lately about that. I will defer to your experience with the IT portion, however, as I'm not involved in either field!


Architect is an IT term as well as a building term. Solutions Architect, Software Architect, Network Architect, etc...

Software architect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Network architecture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kimbella

Ohhh.... makes sense now!


----------



## raman15091987

can someone please guide me. I did level-7 in IT from Waiariki polytechnic Rotorua. but then due to family problem I returned back India. As now every thing is solved I want to return back to New Zealand. My study is specialised in Networking. I also have certification from Microsoft in my bag. and also electronics and telecommunication engg. I contacted a lot of recruitmrnt companies now also and even when I was in New Zealand.


----------



## topcat83

raman15091987 said:


> can someone please guide me. I did level-7 in IT from Waiariki polytechnic Rotorua. but then due to family problem I returned back India. As now every thing is solved I want to return back to New Zealand. My study is specialised in Networking. I also have certification from Microsoft in my bag. and also electronics and telecommunication engg. I contacted a lot of recruitmrnt companies now also and even when I was in New Zealand.


What guidance do you need? What are you trying to achieve? 

If it's to move back to New Zealand, then you'll need to follow either the Skilled Migrant Category or Work visa (Find a Visa homepage), and as you know, the best way is to find that elusive job! 

So it's back to Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today, I'm afraid...


----------



## dungrani

Kimbella said:


> Ohhh.... makes sense now!


If your husband is dealing with .Net Technologies then I would recommend that he start applying in few companies here 15 days prior to arrival, stating that you guys are coming to NZ.

I did the exact thing and secured job in IT company here in Auckland within one month. As your husband is working as Architect he might not face problem securing a position directly with the company rather than recruitment agencies. Because I was in contact with almost 90% of the IT recruitment agencies and guess what I find the job by my self and its the reason I get it quickly.

You can buzz me again prior to your arrival and I might be help you more at that point... (in terms of giving idea about IT market, and companies hiring that time... etc..)


----------



## all-quotes

it is no problem to find a job in auckland if you can do software architect. you will find a lot agencies on seek.co.nz or trademe.co.nz. Just check how ads they have in IT.


----------



## jsharbuck

Hi, i was a recruiter in a past life. There are many good recruiting firms but what I would look for is an experienced recruiter within these companies. Once you have names of recruiters, don't be afraid to check their LinkedIn profiles. There are many beginners that don't have the experience or the networks to successfully help you. Good luck


----------

